
How To Sue AT&T for throttling your ‘unlimited’ data in 5 steps - kposehn
http://9to5mac.com/2012/02/27/howto-sue-att-for-throttling-your-unlimited-data-in-5-steps/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29
======
_volkan_
If your goal is to prevent AT&T from throttling, this kind of court case won't
do any good. By going to a small claims court, you will need to show some
damages and ask for a monetary remedy. I don't think courts can order private
companies like AT&T not to throttle. As much as we don't like it, it's a
business decision. If throttling is a violation of the contract between AT&T
and the customers, it will be voided. Then, with the new contract AT&T can
very well explicitly mention the right of throttling. Then, what??? There was
a recent case in California where a consumer was awarded $850 so he can get
out of his current contract.
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/02/24/iphone_user_su...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/02/24/iphone_user_successfully_sues_att_over_3g_throttling.html)

